# Looking for a flatshare in Tecom! Suggestions?



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey everyone! I'm moving to Dubai in less than a week now and unfortunately, the flat I had lined up as fallen through  (metaphorically speaking of course!) so I am now looking for a new place to live.

Unfortunately, Dubizzle seems to have dried up a bit and I'm struggling to find somewhere as ideal as the place I did have lined up.

Basically what I'm after is a flatshare in Tecom, with my own medium/large bedroom with attached bathroom and preferably a balcony somewhere in the flat. I'm also wanting to be in a building that has access to a gym and the usual rooftop pool/jacuzzi kind of thing.

My budget is between 2500 - 3500 p/m including DEWA & decent internet. 

If anyone has any advice or knows of anywhere, please give me a show!

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

dubizzle.com


----------



## Dubai_Dan (Jun 3, 2011)

BigJimbo.

Actually read my message before replying with a smart-arse, unhelpful comment.



ME said:


> Unfortunately, Dubizzle seems to have dried up a bit.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe try to expand your search to al barsha and jlt ? Or look at maybe getting a studio on your own?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

maybe bigjimbo wanted to put in a msg just so you could see his signature?


----------

